
How Adult Swim Conquered Late-Night TV - snake117
http://www.vulture.com/2015/07/stoner-week-how-adult-swim-conquered-late-night.html
======
jamesbrownuhh
Adult Swim's GM signs off with a pretty chilling taste of what is to come,
though: “We want to … create original hits that can be more broad without
losing the Adult Swim sensibility"

In other words, "we want to fix everything that is wrong with this success so
that it makes more money."

This is why we can't have nice things.

~~~
therobot24
>> In other words, "we want to fix everything that is wrong with this success
so that it makes more money."

I think a better interpretation is that they want to continue to appeal to
kids at a younger age (especially since they now start at 8pm instead of 10pm)
while also continuing to attract adults. Think 'ren & stimpy' and to a lesser
extent 'spongebob squarepants' or 'the regular show'.

